# Who wants to design our band logo!



## conffa (Oct 16, 2010)

You there, who have too much spare time on your hands and like to design art.
Our band is in desperate need of a logo. You can keep it simple or go completely nuts, as long as it has "sick" written all over it, haha. It would go on our myspace and flyers etc.

We are all from Finland and try to add something to the small finnish music scene. I can throw one of our tracks in midi-format as a bonus : ) 

http://www.students.tut.fi/~virtan86/djenty.mid

*Band name: *Attack the Core
*Genre:* Djent/Metal
*Influences:* Sumeriancore, Vildhjarta, Blind Witness

Thanks guys, we would really appriciate it!


----------



## Josh_Conlee (Nov 24, 2010)

For now I made a couple of .jpg logos in photoshop, if you like them they'll need to be converted to vector, I could try and figure out how to do that but I'm not sure how...


----------



## Jazzercize (Nov 25, 2010)

i dont know how to make photos for you but i did really enjoy listening to that track. good work


----------

